
Letter of Recommendation: Glass Bricks - tintinnabula
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/11/magazine/letter-of-recommendation-glass-bricks.html
======
bjterry
It's weird how he talks about glass blocks like they are an endangered
species. You can go on alibaba right now and get literal tons delivered to
your port of call for approximately $1 per brick, in an incredible quantity of
styles and colors. Have they fallen out of fashion? Sure, but buying your own
wall of bricks will do nothing to stop that particular trend. On the other
hand, perhaps writing an article about it in the NYT will.

------
fit2rule
These glass bricks are a lot more fun when you put controllable LED strips in
them and treat each one like an individual pixel. :)

------
keebEz
On Brick Tehcnology - Frank Lloyd Wright explored the use of concrete blocks
made from locally available materials in the '20s. He made 4 "textile brick
houses", one of them being used for a set in Bladerunner.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ennis_House](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ennis_House)

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Also for "Hercules" with the governator.

------
avmich
Now we can produce them for cheap...

[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2011/06/markus-kayser-
builds-a...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2011/06/markus-kayser-builds-a-
solar-powered-3d-printer-that-prints-glass-from-sand-and-a-sun-powered-laser-
cutter/)

